# Captain America Sig



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Just made a new sig what do you guys think?


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

MJB23 said:


> Just made a new sig what do you guys think?



Me likey! Nice, simple and effective.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks good man. Nice job.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Nice sig, not digging the font too much though. Rest is great though.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ah, very nice my friend.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------

